# Nintendo Direct: Animierter Super-Mario-Film mit Chris Pratt angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nintendo Direct: Animierter Super-Mario-Film mit Chris Pratt angekündigt*

					In dem kürzlich ausgestrahlten Nintendo Direct wurde nicht nur über kommende Spiele gesprochen. Der Super-Mario-Erfinder Shigeru Miyamoto war auch da und kündigte sein neuestes Projekt an. Weihnachten 2022 soll ein animierter Super-Mario-Film in die Kinos kommen, der mit Stars nur so gespickt ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nintendo Direct: Animierter Super-Mario-Film mit Chris Pratt angekündigt*


----------



## seventyseven (24. September 2021)

Wartet ab. Der wichtigste Schauspieler ist noch nicht angekündigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. September 2021)

Jedes Mal wenn ich von starbesetzten, animierten Filmen lese, ist gleich mein 1. Gedanke: Ist doch eh egal bei deutscher Synchro


----------



## Mr.Floppy (24. September 2021)

Ernst gemeinte Frage: Warum belässt es Nintendo nicht einfach dabei, Charles Martinet für die englische Version von Mario zu verwenden? Ich meine... Wirklich, warum nicht?

Ist genauso wie bei einem möglichen Duke Nukem Film mit einem John Cena als möglichem Darsteller... Da sollte dann trotzdem Jon St. John eine (englische) Synchro machen, meiner Meinung nach.

Bei bislang ewig stummen Charakteren kann ich es ja verstehen wenn das Studio dann mit ein paar bekannten Hollywood-Namen glänzen will bei der Besetzung,, aber bei solchen Charakteren hängt viel von der altbekannten Stimme ab, meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Pu244 (24. September 2021)

Warum denn einen neuen? Der alte Mariofilm war doch gut 
Einfach auf 4K Blu Ray bringen und das Ding verkauft sich von alleine.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Naja, nur die Stimme. Irgendwie bin ich von Animationsfilmen übersättigt und gucke mir lieber Realfilme mit CGIs an.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich dabei um einen *abendfüllenden* Film, der um die Weihnachtszeit 2022 rum in die Kinos kommen soll.


Aha. Geht der dann 6 Stunden?


----------



## Homerclon (24. September 2021)

Abendfüllend ist die übliche Bezeichnung, und das Gegenteil zu Kurzfilm.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Abendfüllend ist die übliche Bezeichnung, und das Gegenteil zu Kurzfilm.


Für mich fängt der Abend um 18 Uhr an und hört um 24 Uhr auf.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2021)

Nein Danke! Wenn ich mir so anschaue was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist bei Filmen die auf Games basieren, lief nicht immer gut.


----------

